# 5 dấu hiệu yếu sinh lý ở nam giới bạn cần phải biết



## Mebop8818 (6/4/19)

Các bệnh nam khoa khiến hầu hết tụt dốc phong độ, dần mất tự tin trong mắt chị em. Các triệu chứng xuất hiện dày đặc và nếu không chữa trị kịp thời sẽ để lại di chứng lâu dài và rất khó can thiệp điều trị dứt điểm. Hãy theo dõi bài viết sau đây với 5 dấu hiệu yếu sinh lý ở nam giới để bạn chủ động trong cuộc sống, gìn giữ hạnh phúc gia đình.






_5 dấu hiệu yếu sinh lý ở nam giới giúp bạn chủ động trong cuộc sống, gìn giữ hạnh phúc gia đình_​
Dấu hiệu _yếu sinh lý ở nam giớ_i nếu không phát hiện và chữa trị kịp thời sẽ gây tình trạng hoang mang lo lắng khi đối diện với bạn tình. Tình trạng này kéo dài có thể ảnh hưởng đến hạnh phúc gia đình. Nhận biết yếu sinh lý ở nam giới qua những dấu hiệu sau:

*Rối loạn xuất tinh – Dấu hiệu yếu sinh lý ở nam giới*

Xuất tinh sớm: Nằm trong những bệnh nam khoa phổ biến nhất. Đây là hiện tượng xuất tinh không kiểm soát trước hoặc vừa mới quan hệ được thời gian ngắn, gây ra bởi các yếu tố tâm lý hoặc nội tiết tố trong cơ thể. Nếu kéo dài, xuất tinh sớm sẽ khiến cả đôi bên mất hứng thú khi quan hệ. Hầu như quý ông nào cũng đều gặp phải tình trạng yếu sinh lý ít nhất 1 lần trong đời.
Xuất tinh ngược dòng: Xảy ra khi tinh dịch đi ngược lại vào bàng quang thay vì xuất ra ngoài trong quá trình quan hệ. Điều này còn biểu hiện qua việc nước tiểu đục màu khi quý ông đi vệ sinh.
Không xuất tinh: Là một trong những bệnh nam khoa về rối loạn xuất tinh. Khi gặp phải tình trạng yếu sinh lý này, quý ông vẫn sẽ cảm thấy hưng phấn khi gần gũi cùng bạn tình nhưng lại mất một khoảng thời gian rất lâu để có thể giải phóng tinh binh. Ngoài ra, không xuất tinh được còn là hậu quả của bệnh tiểu đường và các nguy cơ về tim mạch.
*Rối loạn cương dương –  Rối loạn chức năng sinh dục*
_Rối loạn cương dương_ là một dấu yếu yếu sinh lý ở nam giới; là hiện tượng dương vật không đạt được mức cương cứng cần thiết khi quan hệ tình dục. Rối loạn cương thường có những biểu hiện như: “cậu nhỏ” bị ỉu xìu trước khi xuất tinh, thiếu cảm giác quan hệ tình dục, thiếu hay mất cực khoái…
Dấu hiệu rõ nhất là ham muốn tình dục giảm. Rối loạn cương dương có thể dao động từ nhẹ đến nặng. Trường hợp nhẹ đôi khi có thể cố gắng đạt được độ cương cứng. Nhưng người bệnh nặng hơn thì thường xuyên không đạt được độ cương cứng đủ để giao hợp. Một số trường hợp người bệnh có thể đạt được sự cương cứng bình thường. Tuy nhiên, tại thời điểm khác, họ lại không thể đạt được hoặc duy trì cương cứng.

*Giảm chất lượng và số lượng tinh trùng*

Giảm số lượng tinh trùng: Số lượng tinh trùng được cho là ở mức bình thường dao động trong phạm vi từ 15 – 120 triệu tinh binh ở mỗi lần xuất tinh. Nếu ít hơn, các quý ông có thể đang gặp phải tình trạng yếu sinh lý. Khi không đủ số lượng tinh trùng, các tinh binh sẽ ít có cơ hội để tiếp cận và thụ thai với trứng. Điều này có thể dẫn đến các vấn đề về khả năng sinh sản.
Giảm chất lượng tinh trùng: Ngay cả khi bạn có số lượng tinh trùng ở mức bình thường nhưng vẫn phải khỏe mạnh để có thể di chuyển từ âm đạo đến tử cung và gặp được trứng. Nếu không, các quý ông và đối tác sẽ gặp phải nhiều khó khăn trong việc mang thai. Đây cũng là một trong những dạng bệnh nam khoa cần được chú ý.
Nguyên nhân chủ yếu dẫn tới vô sinh hiếm muộn ở nam giới là do chất lượng và số lượng tinh trùng kém. Vì vậy, hãy tìm hiểu các _cách cải thiên chất lượng tinh trùng đơn giản hiệu quả có thể áp dụng tại nhà_ để phòng tránh ngay khi xuất hiện những dấu hiệu lạ.

*Suy giảm ham muốn tình dục*
Khi gần gũi với bạn tình mà bạn không còn cảm giác hứng thú hoặc mất cảm giác khi quan hệ, chỉ tiến hành theo nghĩa vụ của người đàn ông, đó cũng là những biểu hiện khi nam giới yếu sinh lý. Điều này thường do các yếu tố như: bị stress kéo dài, sang chấn thương tâm lý, mắc bệnh khó chữa… gây nên.
Điều này thường do các yếu tố như: bị stress kéo dài, sang chấn thương tâm lý, mắc bệnh khó chữa… gây nên.

*Đau nhức khi giao hợp *
Đây là hiện tượng thường gặp của suy giảm chức năng tình dục. Nam giới có cảm giác đau nhức khi dương vật cương cứng, do bị kích thích lên quy đầu dương vật, bao quy đầu, đau khi xuất tinh, tiểu buốt tiểu rát sau khi xuất tinh… Hoặc sau khi quan hệ và xuất tinh nhưng cả hai đều không thấy thỏa mãn cũng là một dấu hiệu yếu sinh lý ở nam giới.
Có nhiều nguyên nhân gây yếu sinh lý ở nam giới như do tâm lý (quá hưng phấn, hồi hộp; hoặc lo lắng, căng thẳng sợ không làm hài lòng bạn tình, sợ xuất tinh sớm…); do trạng thái sức khỏe (chế độ sinh hoạt không điều độ, thức đêm, mất ngủ, làm việc quá sức); do tác động của một số loại thuốc chữa bệnh; hoặc chất kích thích như rượu, thuốc lá, ma túy…

Khi có dấu hiệu yếu sinh lý, nam giới cần đi khám bệnh để có giải pháp điều trị kịp thời. Ngoài ra, quý ông nên chia sẻ với vợ/bạn tình để hỗ trợ, động viên. Đồng thời duy trì chế độ dinh dưỡng hợp lý.
Hy vọng bài viết 5 dấu hiệu yếu sinh lý ở nam giới sẽ giúp bạn trang bị những kiến cơ bản để bạn chủ động trong đời sống vợ chồng, giữ lửa tình yêu và hạnh phúc gia đình.


----------

